# I forgot a Conowingo Route 1 fishing area, Expert help!



## hnt1998 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello! How are you doing? I'm new to this forum.

I'm into fishing a lot and I traveled to Conowingo Dam and Route 1 to fish a lot. 

Here is the story:

A couple of years ago, I traveled with couple of my buddies down to Conowingo Dam for fishing. On this trip, they didn't turn left at Shuresville Rd (1st left when crossing over the Dam). 

Instead of turning left, they continued down on Route 1 and turned right somewhere. We traveled on this road and there were a lot of farming field to the left and right. 
Down the road, it lead to a lake or river. This road is in the middle of this body of water (river or lake), where you can stand on the shore to fish. To the left & right, it's just water of a lake or river. And, here is a road in the middle of it.

I remembered vaguely about a small kayak or boat rental place on the right. 
Does anyone familiar with this area on Route 1 Conowingo Maryland?
I looked everywhere to find the area on Google. I was thinking Route 623 or Glen Cove Marina. 

Does anyone familiar with this fishing area? Thanks you for your help! :fishing:


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

I knoe what your talking about i used to fish there a good bit i forget the name of the road though because when i lived in maryland i wasent driving. fishing at the dam itself is hard because of the the hang ups you get


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*You seem correct...*

...on reading your post, I immeditely started thinking Glen Cove Marina. I fished there a lot as a kid, using one of their rental boats. It IS off of Rt 623 north. Look for the sign marking the marina and make the right. You can also access the lake further north by continuing past GCM on 623 north, and make a right on Cold Cabin Road. The road deadends at the lake and there is parking and shoreline access there.

Good luck, and let us know how you do.


----------



## hnt1998 (Apr 15, 2010)

I looked up Glen Cove Marina. It does not have have a road in the middle of a body of water (lake & river). It for boat launching...

I used Google Satelite to search but unable to find the place I'm looking for!!!

Cutbait91, do you have any friends or relatives that go to the place I described above!!!

Does anyone else know the fishing spot i'm talking about???


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Am looking at Google Maps*

and think you might be talking about Lake Straus.


----------



## hnt1998 (Apr 15, 2010)

cutbait91 said:


> I knoe what your talking about i used to fish there a good bit i forget the name of the road though because when i lived in maryland i wasent driving. fishing at the dam itself is hard because of the the hang ups you get


too many rocks down there and it's bad!!!

I wish they let us stand on dam walkway like old times


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

hnt1998 said:


> Hello! How are you doing? I'm new to this forum.
> 
> I'm into fishing a lot and I traveled to Conowingo Dam and Route 1 to fish a lot.
> 
> ...


Maybe you are talking about the Park at Broad Creek. It's not but about 3 or 4 miles above Glen Cove.Just keep following 623 north(It makes a right turn at Flintville Rd. The bridge goes right over the creek. Just prior to the bridge is a launch ramp and a small park with a bulkhead you can fish off of.

The below link is to a kayak rental on Broad Creek
http://www.riverfacts.com/rivers/11470.html


----------



## hnt1998 (Apr 15, 2010)

MdCrappie said:


> Maybe you are talking about the Park at Broad Creek. It's not but about 3 or 4 miles above Glen Cove.Just keep following 623 north(It makes a right turn at Flintville Rd. The bridge goes right over the creek. Just prior to the bridge is a launch ramp and a small park with a bulkhead you can fish off of.
> 
> The below link is to a kayak rental on Broad Creek
> http://www.riverfacts.com/rivers/11470.html


Thanks you! I will go this direction to check it out next time. Do you remember there a road in the middle of a body of water???

Does anyone know Glen Cove Marina have any fish there??? 

I was thinking of going North East to Lapidum Launching site? What do you think? Any catch there???


----------

